# A while coming, but worth the wait!



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

As we go into lockdown 2.0, I just couldn't dither any longer. I've waited a while since upgrading grinder and read so many reviews I practically wore the print off the internet! Finally, I have my end setup. After being used to the little Pavoni Pro, this is taking some getting used to... but I'm thrilled with it. The steam power is insane in comparison! Just what I wanted really. A simple, beautifully made bit of kit that so far seems very easy to use. It's like discovering everything all over again.

Really impressed with the app side of things. Means I can time it to come on and go off remotely... never having to worry about overheating like the Pavoni does after a couple of shots. It may not be everyones perfect, but it is mine!

I will give a shout out to the supplier, Gold Box Coffee Roastery. I was ultra worried when there was a slight delay, but I needn't have worried in the end. They were super helpful, patient and also sent a nice welcome parcel of coffee, machine cleaner, milk jug etc in the post the day the machine arrived. Credit to John and Barbara for sorting.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Congrats, set up looks amazing! Love the matching matt black.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> Congrats, set up looks amazing! Love the matching matt black.


 Ahhh thanks! Yeah, me too... I just wanted something a little different to the all polished look. Matches perfectly with the EK paint, too! Can't stop looking at it!


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Congrats. dream machine right there.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Phwoooaaar.

(I'm not jealous... 🙄)


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

EddieT said:


> Congrats. dream machine right there.


 Mine too and so far I'm very thankful I've managed to make it happen! Super happy!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

jaffro said:


> Phwoooaaar.
> 
> (I'm not jealous... 🙄)


 Yeah, I stand and look... and think the same thing myself! I've been jealous of so many setups on here myself over the last few years.


----------



## Bean2Trail (Jan 14, 2020)

And so the rest of us mere mortals look on and dream of one day the wife allowing us to have this setup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

Very good setup. Are you satisfied with EK 43? I own the Niche, and will be interesting to change to big flat.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Bean2Trail said:


> And so the rest of us mere mortals look on and dream of one day the wife allowing us to have this setup!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well, I've been with you for many years! Eventually, the nagging paid off!


----------



## Bean2Trail (Jan 14, 2020)

arty11 said:


> Well, I've been with you for many years! Eventually, the nagging paid off!


Hope you've told you wife you've been with me for many years 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

d_leonit said:


> Very good setup. Are you satisfied with EK 43? I own the Niche, and will be interesting to change to big flat.


 Thank you!

Yeah, I am pretty satisfied with it to be honest... but it's not without a few things. I personally wish I'd got a little more scope on the adjustment dial for espresso. It operates in the zero to 1 range. It's not much scope to dial in. I know it's not a dedicated espresso grinder, but still.

The other thing is just mess. It's not the cleanest of grinders. This is purely down to speed of grinds exit. This thing fires beans through! 18g of beans are literally through in a second. The speed they exit causes a fair amount of dust. I have an acacia medium cup to catch the grounds and recommend this a lot. Expensive for the cup, but the shape and size really help catch the grounds.

Other than that, it's great. Been faultless in a year (but I expect this for the price). I did notice a difference in the cup when I changed and the cimbali magnum is no slouch.

Never tried a niche to compare in fairness so couldn't say as to performance comparison. From what I've seen on YouTube... The niche appears to be a very 'domestic' appliance. The EK is absolutely industrial. Very heavy, very solid. These things matter to me, so this did play into my decision to 'go big or go home', rather than constantly upgrading and paying more in the long run.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Bean2Trail said:


> Hope you've told you wife you've been with me for many years https://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji85.pnghttps://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji23.pnghttps://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji23.pnghttps://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji23.png
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hahahaha yeah, does read a bit odd!! 

I meant in spirit/cause honest!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

arty11 said:


> ...but it's not without a few things. I personally wish I'd got a little more scope on the adjustment dial for espresso. It operates in the zero to 1 range. It's not much scope to dial in. I know it's not a dedicated espresso grinder, but still.
> 
> The other thing is just mess. It's not the cleanest of grinders...The speed they exit causes a fair amount of dust...


 Thank you for your honesty...this was on my upgradeitous list; now it's not.

Saying that though i do wish you every success.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well... I wouldn't let it put you off, just be more aware of what it is and isn't. It's not a micro-adjustable espresso type of grinder (though possibly is with different burrs/Turkish burrs).

Also, my idea of messy may not be the next persons. I guess they were never really made for the home. In a coffee shop, I'm sure the amount of mess it makes is pretty small. In a kitchen though, I find it a tad dusty. Like I say, just the speed the grounds fire out. If you can contain it with an acaia cup or similar, it's not bad at all... but it's something to be aware of as a potential buyer.

Hope it helps clarify?!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Thank you for your honesty...this was on my upgradeitous list; now it's not.
> 
> Saying that though i do wish you every success.


 They aren't for everyone, even without workflow/mess (the latter can probably be avoided). If you do get tempted to go down the EK route again see if you can find a cafe that makes their espresso using one to test it out. Also you can probably rent one out for a month to test it at home and even compare it to your existing normal flat or conical grinder to see if you'll like the switch.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> They aren't for everyone, even without workflow/mess (the latter can probably be avoided). If you do get tempted to go down the EK route again see if you can find a cafe that makes their espresso using one to test it out. Also you can probably rent one out for a month to test it at home and even compare it to your existing normal flat or conical grinder to see if you'll like the switch.


 One of the things that still puts me off the eks again is just how variable they are from the factory me again for the kind of cash these things cost they shouldn't be this different . I have little inclination or interest in aligning a grinder myself .

New one went to a cafe I know , 18g dose , vst baskets , always light roasted coffe either omni or filter roasts , their espresso Range is about 2 to 2.5 on the stock dial .


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow... well if there's is running at 2-2.5 on the standard dial, then yeah... there's quite the variability. I do tend to use light roasts more often and to stop them being anything other than properly fast run through a, I'd be looking in the 0.3 - 1.0 area. This is with the ek43s with coffee burrs.

Regardless of the number on the dial, the coffee is still pretty darn good (even though it's a tight margin)... so can't complain.

I agree though, that for the money... You have every right to expect consistency and perfection. They're a heck of a lot of money for something that only grinds a bean!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

arty11 said:


> Wow... well if there's is running at 2-2.5 on the standard dial, then yeah... there's quite the variability. I do tend to use light roasts more often and to stop them being anything other than properly fast run through a, I'd be looking in the 0.3 - 1.0 area. This is with the ek43s with coffee burrs.
> 
> Regardless of the number on the dial, the coffee is still pretty darn good (even though it's a tight margin)... so can't complain.
> 
> I agree though, that for the money... You have every right to expect consistency and perfection. They're a heck of a lot of money for something that only grinds a bean!


 *Theirs... Typo apologies!


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> They aren't for everyone, even without workflow/mess (the latter can probably be avoided). If you do get tempted to go down the EK route again see if you can find a cafe that makes their espresso using one to test it out. Also you can probably rent one out for a month to test it at home and even compare it to your existing normal flat or conical grinder to see if you'll like the switch.


 I had similar experience with Mazzer Major which had issue with static and have problem with mess (only a metal mesh help the issue). Compak F10 was much better, because of lower RPM and conical burrs.

So none of EK43 has infinite grind settings?


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

d_leonit said:


> I had similar experience with Mazzer Major which had issue with static and have problem with mess (only a metal mesh help the issue). Compak F10 was much better, because of lower RPM and conical burrs.
> 
> So none of EK43 has infinite grind settings?


 Maybe I've made the mess issue out to be worse than it is. It is a bit messier due to grounds speed out and static, but as long as it's contained in a dosing cup or similar, it's not too bad. It's just not a neat, tidy single dose grinder like the e80 supreme, or mythos etc.

Yeah, it's infinite in that it you can easily move it round the scale of 0-16... It's not 16 notches, it's literally anywhere from touching burrs to as coarse as you want. Just that for espresso, mine specifically, hovers anywhere from 0-1 on the dial. For me, the rest of the dial goes unused! Unless I do a caffetier or aeropress.

Hope this makes sense?!


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

I notice your Miele washing machine.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well spotted... It gets covered in grounds every day!


----------



## Ken3591 (Nov 25, 2020)

The matt black is very cool.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, it's a really nice finish... Much nicer in the flesh than the pics. Matches the EK perfectly! I still feel very lucky and grateful to have it. Very pleased!


----------



## Bigal (Nov 13, 2015)

Have you tried spritzing the beans with a little water from a spray bottle. It stops or greatly reduces static and stops the spraying of the grinds. I get very minimal to no mess now.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Now you just need to get some custom knobs and paddle!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Bigal said:


> Have you tried spritzing the beans with a little water from a spray bottle. It stops or greatly reduces static and stops the spraying of the grinds. I get very minimal to no mess now.


 You know what, I've seen/heard that before to be honest. I've always thought though, that beans that are wet (or spritzed) is going to end up corroding the insides? If it doesn't, I may well end up doing that!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

mctrials23 said:


> Now you just need to get some custom knobs and paddle!


 I've already looked at those! 

Whilst I like the wood ones, I like the black look I've got. I've seen that black acrylic and steel are now available. One think I don't like about the custom knobs though is losing the branded end caps! I'd prefer to have branded caps, but in metal.

I am considering the pantechnicon cup rail for the top though!!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

arty11 said:


> I've already looked at those!
> 
> Whilst I like the wood ones, I like the black look I've got. I've seen that black acrylic and steel are now available. One think I don't like about the custom knobs though is losing the branded end caps! I'd prefer to have branded caps, but in metal.
> 
> I am considering the pantechnicon cup rail for the top though!!


 Yeah, the black makes colour choice a little harder I think. I really like the colour though. As with all high end gear though, all the people that make acessories price them accordingly with somewhat of a markup.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

mctrials23 said:


> Yeah, the black makes colour choice a little harder I think. I really like the colour though. As with all high end gear though, all the people that make acessories price them accordingly with somewhat of a markup.


 Yeah... The black is less easy to pair things with, but still wanted the black to match the grinder. To be honest, I watched a clip of them making the top rail on their website and interestingly after watching that, you kinda think it's not a bad price given the hand made nature of it! I was quite surprised of the work that went into such a simple looking thing. You'd imagine it'd be £50 from the look of it, tops! When you see how hand made they are, all of a sudden you can seemingly justify it! Well, kind of!


----------

